# My Experience at the International Culinary Center in NYC



## thewolff

I have been meaning to start this thread, but haven't seen the time to do so. The whole point of this is for me to log my time at the International Culinary Center. Hopefully it will give some people insight for when they are making the choice. I am not a writer or good speller. Sorry for any bad grammer. 

*My Background*

My first job I ever had at the age of 14 years old was in a kitchen. I was the porter. It was exciting for me because it was the first time I was able to have money in my pocket. I thought that I wanted to become a bartender. The bartender always seemed cool, made a lot of money, and got to make cool drinks. I quickly realized that all the fun happened in the kitchen. I was totally hooked. I worked in the kitchen for 4 years. Starting as a dishwasher and finally moving all the way up to sous. It was a blast.

I went off to college and after a year dropped out to travel the United States playing poker. Did that for 5 years and decided the life wasn't for me anymore. I moved to NYC chasing a girl and got into the real estate business. I did alright, but I learned that in the real estate game only the boss makes the money. I opened my own office with two other business partners. I worked hard. 70 hours a week squeezing every penny out of the dollars we spent. Even after being fairly successful at it, and making a nice income to life comfortably for the rest of my life I wasn't happy.

I was getting married in a year. I was living well. I was healthy. The only reason for my disposition was my career. The only thing it was fulfilling was my need for money. Money was not important to me I realized. I did not care if I was worth $50,000 when I died or a millionaire. The kitchen was the only place that fulfilled everything that made me happy. I discussed it with my finance she begrudging went along, and I got a job in a kitchen. I did not tell my partners or anyone in my family.

It was amazing. My teenage years in a kitchen came straight to the front of my mine. I was working hard, keeping long hours, and coming home with plenty of wounds. The last two years I have been working in 3 different kitchens. I started at a local pizzeria working the hot line, and I am now employed at a Michelin starred restaurant working as Chef de Partie.

Since working at my most recent job, I have quickly realized that I am drastically behind the ball. The only thing keeping my head above water is my ability to nail recipes the first time they are taught to me and my multi tasking. My superiors don't have to spend too much time teaching me new things. Yet, they have to teach me new things everyday because of my lack of knowledge and overall experience.

I contemplated the last 12 months about going to culinary school. I visited 3. Decided to choose the International Culinary Center (ICC). It was the closest to my house. I got two different scholarships reducing my tuition by $10,000. It had a very impressive alumni. I started call in October 2016.

*Class 8*

I have officially finished my 8th day at ICC. My total class size is 7. Beside me no one has any real experience in a restaurant setting. In 8 classes I have had 6 different instructors. Each class you have 2 instructors. Your only suppose to get 2 instructors per level. I am on level 1. Pretty standard skills and foundation recipes. Things are going pretty smoothly. I am enjoying my overall experience. I have see one demo. It was Jacques Pepin. He made a whole chicken sausage (debone the whole chicken while keeping the overall structure of the chicken en tact). My only gripe would be the 3 set of different instructors I have had. Hard to build a rapport and learn how your instructor teaches. Everyone is different and it is hard with the lack of consistency.


----------



## thewolff

Yea this one is on canal. You can schedule a tour and even sit on a class.

One of the reasons I chose ICC was because of their relationships. Since I have been there I have been on two trails at other Michelin starred restaurants. They seem to have a pretty large network.


----------



## chef brah

thewolff said:


> Yea this one is on canal. You can schedule a tour and even sit on a class.
> 
> One of the reasons I chose ICC was because of their relationships. Since I have been there I have been on two trails at other Michelin starred restaurants. They seem to have a pretty large network.


problem with them in my case is that they offer M1 visa for international students whereas CIA offers F1 visa which allows 1 year of work (OPT)

but obviously CIA's tuition is more than double

will schedule a tour at ICC probably


----------



## thewolff

Chef Brah said:


> problem with them in my case is that they offer M1 visa for international students whereas CIA offers F1 visa which allows 1 year of work (OPT)
> 
> but obviously CIA's tuition is more than double
> 
> will schedule a tour at ICC probably


Yea I don't know too much about the international program. I do have two students that are from Korea


----------



## chefbillyb

IN THIS PARAGRAPH YOU SAID:

I went off to college and after a year dropped out to travel the United States playing poker. Did that for 5 years and decided the life wasn't for me anymore. I moved to NYC chasing a girl and got into the real estate business. I did alright, but I learned that in the real estate game only the boss makes the money. I opened my own office with two other business partners. I worked hard. 70 hours a week squeezing every penny out of the dollars we spent. Even after being fairly successful at it, and making a nice income to life comfortably for the rest of my life I wasn't happy.

I think you have a good vision of what real success is in life. It looks as though you have a good idea of what hard work and long hours is all about. Many people in this business get burned out early because the money is low and the hours are long. I believe a person has to have a good vision for the future in order to get through these hard times. My method was to always keep the ball rolling, never lose site of the destination. Money isn't real important in the beginning, learning this business and getting good is what will build to a successful future. IMHO, money plays a factor in a persons content and happiness. It allows us to move more smoothly through life. It takes away worry and stress that allows us to enjoy what we do. I think your pass learning experiences will be the driving factor to your future success. Stay focused, learn and know that someday everything will fall into line.


----------



## thewolff

ChefBillyB said:


> I think you have a good vision of what real success is in life. It looks as though you have a good idea of what hard work and long hours is all about. Many people in this business get burned out early because the money is low and the hours are long. I believe a person has to have a good vision for the future in order to get through these hard times. My method was to always keep the ball rolling, never lose site of the destination. Money isn't real important in the beginning, learning this business and getting good is what will build to a successful future. IMHO, money plays a factor in a persons content and happiness. It allows us to move more smoothly through life. It takes away worry and stress that allows us to enjoy what we do. I think your pass learning experiences will be the driving factor to your future success. Stay focused, learn and know that someday everything will fall into line.


Thanks Chef Billy.


----------



## nicko

This is great thanks for sharing but would you please post a review in our official reviews section? It is easier for students to find the info. If you need help let me know. Thanks.


----------



## thewolff

Nicko said:


> This is great thanks for sharing but would you please post a review in our official reviews section? It is easier for students to find the info. If you need help let me know. Thanks.


 would it be possible just to move this entire thread?


----------



## daisy martinez

Hi! My name is Daisy Martinez and I am an alumni of the International Culinary Center (Professional Culinary Arts '99, and Certified Sommelier '11), and am now the Associate Director of Alumni affairs at the school. I would be happy to help anyone with visa questions or how to facilitate getting to the school. We have relationships with Kaplan International (http://www.kaplaninternational.com/..._fnNb9ltACFU-_swodcJ8JwQ#carousel-destination), Pace University and The New School, here in NYC that can help with an F1. Please feel free to email me at [email protected], and I will do all I can to help!

Best,

Daisy Martinez


----------



## chef brah

Daisy Martinez said:


> Hi! My name is Daisy Martinez and I am an alumni of the International Culinary Center (Professional Culinary Arts '99, and Certified Sommelier '11), and am now the Associate Director of Alumni affairs at the school. I would be happy to help anyone with visa questions or how to facilitate getting to the school. We have relationships with Kaplan International (http://www.kaplaninternational.com/..._fnNb9ltACFU-_swodcJ8JwQ#carousel-destination), Pace University and The New School, here in NYC that can help with an F1. Please feel free to email me at [email protected], and I will do all I can to help!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Daisy Martinez


thanks.

i will be dropping you an email

my concern was M1 visa vs F1 visa.

also booked a tour with u guys


----------



## daisy martinez

Great! Make sure you look me up when you come for your tour. Do you know which admissions rep your are booked with...and when?

Best,

Daisy


----------



## thewolff

thewolff said:


> I have been meaning to start this thread, but haven't seen the time to do so. The whole point of this is for me to log my time at the International Culinary Center. Hopefully it will give some people insight for when they are making the choice. I am not a writer or good speller. Sorry for any bad grammer.
> 
> *My Background*
> 
> My first job I ever had at the age of 14 years old was in a kitchen. I was the porter. It was exciting for me because it was the first time I was able to have money in my pocket. I thought that I wanted to become a bartender. The bartender always seemed cool, made a lot of money, and got to make cool drinks. I quickly realized that all the fun happened in the kitchen. I was totally hooked. I worked in the kitchen for 4 years. Starting as a dishwasher and finally moving all the way up to sous. It was a blast.
> 
> I went off to college and after a year dropped out to travel the United States playing poker. Did that for 5 years and decided the life wasn't for me anymore. I moved to NYC chasing a girl and got into the real estate business. I did alright, but I learned that in the real estate game only the boss makes the money. I opened my own office with two other business partners. I worked hard. 70 hours a week squeezing every penny out of the dollars we spent. Even after being fairly successful at it, and making a nice income to life comfortably for the rest of my life I wasn't happy.
> 
> I was getting married in a year. I was living well. I was healthy. The only reason for my disposition was my career. The only thing it was fulfilling was my need for money. Money was not important to me I realized. I did not care if I was worth $50,000 when I died or a millionaire. The kitchen was the only place that fulfilled everything that made me happy. I discussed it with my finance she begrudging went along, and I got a job in a kitchen. I did not tell my partners or anyone in my family.
> 
> It was amazing. My teenage years in a kitchen came straight to the front of my mine. I was working hard, keeping long hours, and coming home with plenty of wounds. The last two years I have been working in 3 different kitchens. I started at a local pizzeria working the hot line, and I am now employed at a Michelin starred restaurant working as Chef de Partie.
> 
> Since working at my most recent job, I have quickly realized that I am drastically behind the ball. The only thing keeping my head above water is my ability to nail recipes the first time they are taught to me and my multi tasking. My superiors don't have to spend too much time teaching me new things. Yet, they have to teach me new things everyday because of my lack of knowledge and overall experience.
> 
> I contemplated the last 12 months about going to culinary school. I visited 3. Decided to choose the International Culinary Center (ICC). It was the closest to my house. I got two different scholarships reducing my tuition by $10,000. It had a very impressive alumni. I started call in October 2016.
> 
> *Class 8*
> 
> I have officially finished my 8th day at ICC. My total class size is 7. Beside me no one has any real experience in a restaurant setting. In 8 classes I have had 6 different instructors. Each class you have 2 instructors. Your only suppose to get 2 instructors per level. I am on level 1. Pretty standard skills and foundation recipes. Things are going pretty smoothly. I am enjoying my overall experience. I have see one demo. It was Jacques Pepin. He made a whole chicken sausage (debone the whole chicken while keeping the overall structure of the chicken en tact). My only gripe would be the 3 set of different instructors I have had. Hard to build a rapport and learn how your instructor teaches. Everyone is different and it is hard with the lack of consistency.


*Class 11*

Things are starting to move a little quicker now. Last night we did a whole day on just potatoes. I have my next test the upcoming class. The past few classes have had a lot of small recipes, but overall it has been slow and kind of boring. Most of the other students in the class are not as skilled with the knife as I, so it can take them the whole 5 hours to complete all the recipes. This is the first week were I am starting to feel my "job" and school work effect each other. I woke up today pretty tired, and I don't have a day off till Sunday.

_P.S. Is there a way to edit the original post? _


----------



## chef brah

were you making gnocchi during your class on potato?


----------



## thewolff

Chef Brah said:


> were you making gnocchi during your class on potato?


Pasta making is down in level 2 and up. We mostly fried potatoes using different techniques.


----------



## thewolff

Level one is almost over. I will be taking the practical right before Christmas break. I have definitely learned some new techniques that I have already put into practice in my kitchen. The last 4 classes have been great. We have butchered everything from a round fish to beef, and everything in between (chicken, flat fish, duck, squab, pig). Besides my final and practical, I also have to take a servsafe test. I find this to be a little ridiculous. The school is in NYC we should be able to take our food handlers license instead. Luckily I already have this, and I will be opting out of the servsafe test. My next entry will probably be after my final. Wish me luck!


----------



## cheflayne

Why opt out of the servsafe test? Do you know the material backwards and forwards? I know that I learn and retain knowledge best by repetition. Servsafe is based on knowledge of a crucially important foundation to our industry and one that I have seen sadly lacking in many professionals in our field.

I recently have returned to school. The day before Thanksgiving I was taking a board test for a certification. I kept telling myself that preparation trumps luck. I knew that no matter what the results, I had given it my all. While I wanted the piece of paper, I knew the ultimate goal was knowledge and the results would be a gauge of that.

I would wish you luck on your exams, but after my ramblings of above...instead I will just say...*Give it hell!*


----------



## thewolff

cheflayne said:


> Why opt out of the servsafe test? Do you know the material backwards and forwards? I know that I learn and retain knowledge best by repetition. Servsafe is based on knowledge of a crucially important foundation to our industry and one that I have seen sadly lacking in many professionals in our field.
> 
> I recently have returned to school. The day before Thanksgiving I was taking a board test for a certification. I kept telling myself that preparation trumps luck. I knew that no matter what the results, I had given it my all. While I wanted the piece of paper, I knew the ultimate goal was knowledge and the results would be a gauge of that.
> 
> I would wish you luck on your exams, but after my ramblings of above...instead I will just say...*Give it hell!*


I don't plan on leaving the NY area. Servsafe test means nothing here. I already have the food handlers. I don't have the time to study for 3 tests and work.


----------



## thewolff

Just finished my level 1 final. The written test was thorough. It would have been challenging if the instructor did not help everyone and allow people to cheat. I saw multiple people with their cellphones out and google the answers. 

I aced the practical. The instructor did not grade fairly though. I saw lots of people waste half the product and still get 90%. Overall level 1 was great for me. I suspect most in the class have learned very little. 

Many people told me you get what you put in and I will have to say that this is 100% true.


----------



## thewolff

Level 2 has officially started. BIG improvement from level 1. Every class we are composing new dishes. We have different instructors, so new rules. 
The class is run much more like a tradition professional kitchen. We are expected to setup the whole kitchen. Complete par sheets and go to storage to receive produce. 
The instructors are still pretty lenient. These guys can be critical at times. I have seen the chef spit out food multiple times. 
Overall I am happy. It has only been the 3rd class. We will see. 
One more thing which I fine hard to accept. The chef will not let you get family meal on days that we are making a savory dish. He won't even let you go and get one thing. Regardless if you have finished your work or not. Anyone else think this excessive?

P.S
Does anybody know when the canal St stop got internet? Big news.


----------



## chefbillyb

thewolff, looks like your doing well. I took a lot of classes at CIA Napa Valley. The people taking the cases were already in the industry, most of us for many years. When i took many of these classes I always challenged the instructors so as for me to get the most out of the class. If you ever feel the instructor is teaching the class because the class doesn't keep up, ask for more. I never wanted to move slow, be like a sponge and let the instructor know you want more. With you being in NYC the competition is extreme and the top of the class may get a better chance with a better start. I always shoot for twice as much as I want and settle for 1/2 of what I get.......Good to see your doing well.....ChefBillB


----------



## thewolff

ChefBillyB said:


> thewolff
> , looks like your doing well. I took a lot of classes at CIA Napa Valley. The people taking the cases were already in the industry, most of us for many years. When i took many of these classes I always challenged the instructors so as for me to get the most out of the class. If you ever feel the instructor is teaching the class because the class doesn't keep up, ask for more. I never wanted to move slow, be like a sponge and let the instructor know you want more. With you being in NYC the competition is extreme and the top of the class may get a better chance with a better start. I always shoot for twice as much as I want and settle for 1/2 of what I get.......Good to see your doing well.....ChefBillB


I have thought about this before and I have had trouble coming up with ideas on ways to get the instructor to "challenge" me. The classes are very structured and follow the lesson to the letter. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## chefbillyb

thewolff said:


> I have thought about this before and I have had trouble coming up with ideas on ways to get the instructor to "challenge" me. The classes are very structured and follow the lesson to the letter. Do you have any suggestions?


I think your going to run into a lot of different kinds instructors. Some instructors will be happy to see a person like you with ambition and drive to be the best they could. Other instructors are just putting in the time, just follow the lesson plan and move on. I don't think you'll find all your instructors being game to help you out in this area. You will find a few, take advantage of them. First of all make sure your doing well in the structured part of the class. Most of the other students won't want more and may even be having trouble keeping up in the first place. I would talk with the instructor after class and tell them your game for anything. You want to be the best you can in this field and would appreciate anything they can offer above and beyond whats taught in the daily course. If you don't ask, you don't get. You come across really well on this site. Just be yourself!......Let me know if it works out........ChefBillyB............P.S. this may also widen your scope of contacts with the outside world. There could be times when a Chef may ask an instructor if they have any advanced students for some catering or restaurant work. This could open a door for future employment. The most people you have in your corner pays off.


----------



## chefross

the wolf:

I agree with ChefBillyB in that you are practical and one of those people who has a clear vision of what you want.

Unfortunately culinary schools are structured to educate the clueless, so when someone like yourself comes along, the course work become boring.

Being placed in a group setting where each member must produce a product to combine with others, can be a test in patience.

While your skills may be adequate for the job, others may struggle. This, in and of itself, makes the learning process a drag.

First.......STOP comparing yourself to others.

They are not you and you are not them so why compare?

What's the point?

To make yourself feel good?.

You already know you. You know what you are capable of.

I agree with the comment about going to the instructor for something more challenging.

If they are really interested in seeing you rise above the rest they will help.

If they don't, then you know you'll have to research more on your own after school hours.

I wish you well..


----------



## sgmchef

Greetings thewolff!

     Regarding how to get your instructors to challenge you, you could ask them to critique your grasp of the "critical techniques" that the lesson is designed to teach. Asking them what other products use the same techniques can open the door to extract additional information from their personal experience/repertoire. I assume you want more of a challenge because you want to acquire more knowledge from your instructors. Asking them about their experience can be a useful way to extract some additional knowledge.

     I agree with chefross, you are only in competition with yourself. Cooking food will always be subjective. The same pot of soup will always draw a variety of responses! Too salty, not enough salt, too bland, too spicy, etc. Even in culinary competitions I wasn't really competing against others, I was competing against a standard of perfection based on my vision of what I saw as the perfect treatment of each ingredient to achieve the desired end product. As you know, satisfaction comes from within for this occupation. Satisfaction that you did your best is your greatest reward.

     Because I finished my schooling about 40 years ago, I am curious as to what they teach these days about salt. I always made that my first point of discussion with new crew members. So, if you are willing to take the time, I would appreciate knowing what they have taught you about salt.  

Good luck my friend,

SGMChef


----------



## thewolff

SGMChef said:


> Greetings thewolff!
> 
> Regarding how to get your instructors to challenge you, you could ask them to critique your grasp of the "critical techniques" that the lesson is designed to teach. Asking them what other products use the same techniques can open the door to extract additional information from their personal experience/repertoire. I assume you want more of a challenge because you want to acquire more knowledge from your instructors. Asking them about their experience can be a useful way to extract some additional knowledge.
> 
> I agree with chefross, you are only in competition with yourself. Cooking food will always be subjective. The same pot of soup will always draw a variety of responses! Too salty, not enough salt, too bland, too spicy, etc. Even in culinary competitions I wasn't really competing against others, I was competing against a standard of perfection based on my vision of what I saw as the perfect treatment of each ingredient to achieve the desired end product. As you know, satisfaction comes from within for this occupation. Satisfaction that you did your best is your greatest reward.
> 
> Because I finished my schooling about 40 years ago, I am curious as to what they teach these days about salt. I always made that my first point of discussion with new crew members. So, if you are willing to take the time, I would appreciate knowing what they have taught you about salt.
> 
> Good luck my friend,
> 
> SGMChef


What a great question! Salt can be a very subjective topic. My first instructor in Level 1 always wanted more salt. His explanation on salt was; salt should elevate all the ingredients on the dish. Putting enough salt on a dish is riding a fine line to too much salt or just enough that you can taste all the flavors on your tongue for over 10 seconds. That is one technique I use for evaluating how much salt I need. I taste a dish and count down until the flavor disappears off my tongue.

There has not been a formal class on salt though. Which is quite surprising. Thanks for the feedback everyone! @Chefross @ChefBillyB


----------



## thewolff

Its been awhile since my last post. Level 2 is almost over. Things have been going on a little more smoothly recently. Last class we focused on cheese and the process of making cheese. We also did a tasting of about 12 different cheeses. Next week is "chicken your way" and a wine tasting class. "Chicken your way" is when you get to take a whole chicken and make one entree with it. It has to be two servings. Hopefully I will remember to take some pictures to post. Level 3 is right around the corner. Should be a little more exciting. Just one more week and I am done with level 2. Woohoo!!


----------



## thewolff

Not going to say much today. Today was make a whole chicken anyway you want it. The picture below is about 15 minutes after the dish was presented. I have made all of the components before. Not together like this. The purees were giving me a hard time because I was making such small quantities of each.





  








20170228_215743.jpg




__
thewolff


__
Mar 1, 2017








The dish is half a chicken breast and thigh. Which has been seared and finished in the oven at about 158-160 degrees. Served with roasted carrots, pearl onions and a saute porcine mushroom. On top of a green puree, carrot puree and egg yolk puree. I did make a jus that you can see came out a little oily. This is definitely not my best dish, but for composing everything in 2 hours I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## chefbillyb

thewolff said:


> Not going to say much today. Today was make a whole chicken anyway you want it. The picture below is about 15 minutes after the dish was presented. I have made all of the components before. Not together like this. The purees were giving me a hard time because I was making such small quantities of each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170228_215743.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> thewolff
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 1, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dish is half a chicken breast and thigh. Which has been seared and finished in the oven at about 158-160 degrees. Served with roasted carrots, pearl onions and a saute porcine mushroom. On top of a green puree, carrot puree and egg yolk puree. I did make a jus that you can see came out a little oily. This is definitely not my best dish, but for composing everything in 2 hours I wasn't disappointed.


Nice job Chef! Isn't it wonderful when you can put your on vision of what a dish should look like. It looks like your starting to have fun......Keep in touch.....ChefBill


----------



## thewolff

Well since it's a snow day I figured I would write today. I started level 3 last week. Talk about a difference! Level 3 compared to the previous levels is a joke. 
Essentially level 3 is family meal. Something I do everyday at work. The difference is at school we have 2 1/2 hours to do it. Where at work I have 2 hours to do it, but I have to do my mise en place also. 
The instructor had changed again. The two instructors I had once for a day back in level 1. They are good cooks with years of experience. I am excited to with with them. 
Level 3 also involves charcuterie. I will have some pictures and updates once I start that. Any one on the east coast stay warm!


----------



## chef brah

where are most of the instructors from?

any of them who are asian cuisine specialists?

i come from asian background and want to improve my cooking using french techniques.

also regarding externships..how do they work? does college assist u in hunting or are you on your own?

i know few chefs who can give me internships at their restaurants but i was keen on working in a high end french restaurant to build my confidence and skillset.


----------



## thewolff

Chef Brah said:


> where are most of the instructors from?*the instructors vary from all over the world and cuisine background.*
> 
> any of them who are asian cuisine specialists?* there is one instructor. His name is Jeff Moon. He worked in asian cuisine. He is my instructor currently. Good guy. Can be hard on the less experienced students. When ever we have free time the guy is showing us new stuff. *
> 
> i come from asian background and want to improve my cooking using french techniques.
> 
> also regarding externships..how do they work? does college assist u in hunting or are you on your own? * when you start getting close to your externship the school will contact you. Happens around your level 3. I would recommend meeting with an advisor on day 1. If you are going to be living in the city try to get as many trails as possible. I work two jobs and go-to school, and still trail a new restaurant once a month.*
> 
> i know few chefs who can give me internships at their restaurants but i was keen on working in a high end french restaurant to build my confidence and skillset.*No problem with wanting to cook in a high end restaurant. Anything w. 2-3 stars you are going to have trouble learning anything too useful. Unless you have the skills the chef won't put you on the line. I have heard so many horror stories from places like Jean-George. Try to get an externship somewhere you love the food, but don't know how they do it. Also try to find a small kitchen where the executive chef is there daily. We can talk more about this once you are here.*


----------



## thewolff

I have had some big changes happen since I last posted. I recently was offered a sous position at a seasonal seafood restaurant in Montauk, NY. The owner is paying for housing and a decent salary. The problem was with my school schedule I would not be finished in time for the summer season. Luckily I was able to change my school schedule around. Now I am attending day time classes. I go to school M-F 9-3. I had to restart the level 3, but since I only did about 3 classes it was not a big deal. I had to pay more : / 

Since I changed to daytime classes, my view about the school has changed a lot. I would recommend to anyone thinking about going to ICC, to do the daytime classes. You are going to get more from the school. Since you are doing it everyday your able to take everything you learned and apply it to your future lesson much easier. All the faculty is there. Family meal is much more of a project because of the amount of people eating during the day.

I am about halfway done with level 3. I should be done with classes totally on May 15th. Then I go directly to Montauk, and start that summer adventure (I will be starting a new thread for that!) This friday is the charcuterie buffet we have been working on for the past 10 classes. I will take some pictures and will make sure to post them this weekend.


----------



## flipflopgirl

I have been enjoying this thread.

The summer gig sounds awesome...

Work your butt off then collect a few good times memories to file away and then take out and remember when you are a geezer lol.

mimi


----------



## chef brah

thewolff said:


> I have had some big changes happen since I last posted. I recently was offered a sous position at a seasonal seafood restaurant in Montauk, NY. The owner is paying for housing and a decent salary. The problem was with my school schedule I would not be finished in time for the summer season. Luckily I was able to change my school schedule around. Now I am attending day time classes. I go to school M-F 9-3. I had to restart the level 3, but since I only did about 3 classes it was not a big deal. I had to pay more : /
> 
> Since I changed to daytime classes, my view about the school has changed a lot. I would recommend to anyone thinking about going to ICC, to do the daytime classes. You are going to get more from the school. Since you are doing it everyday your able to take everything you learned and apply it to your future lesson much easier. All the faculty is there. Family meal is much more of a project because of the amount of people eating during the day.
> 
> I am about halfway done with level 3. I should be done with classes totally on May 15th. Then I go directly to Montauk, and start that summer adventure (I will be starting a new thread for that!) This friday is the charcuterie buffet we have been working on for the past 10 classes. I will take some pictures and will make sure to post them this weekend.


i might be taking evening schedule 4.30 to 9.30 pm classes as its cheaper also it gives me day time free to pursue other ventures

is there is a big difference in quality of learning?


----------



## thewolff

Chef Brah said:


> i might be taking evening schedule 4.30 to 9.30 pm classes as its cheaper also it gives me day time free to pursue other ventures
> 
> is there is a big difference in quality of learning?


The quality of teaching is the same. All of the instructors are sufficient. Obviously some instructors are more passionate then others. Nighttime classes are going to be smaller. We did just have a new day class start and they are only 10 people. The biggest difference is that the school is really open during the day. All of the administration is there, you are in school everyday from 9-3, the students who take day classes seem to be more passionate and skilled. Maybe you should sit in a daytime class and a nighttime class. I am sure you will see the differences right away. When are you thinking of starting?


----------



## reshyam

Hi Guys,

                      Well come to forum site.We went off to college and after a year dropped out to travel the United States playing poker. Did that for 10 years and decided the life wasn't for me anymore. We moved to NYC chasing a girl and got into the real estate business. We did alright, but we learned that in the real estate game only the boss makes the money. We havve opened my own office with two other business partners. We worked hard. 75 hours a week squeezing every penny out of dollars we spent. We have Even after being fairly successful at it, 

Thanks...............


----------



## thewolff

Last day of L3. Tomorrow I start Level 4. It is going to last about 4 weeks. During that time I will be finishing my job in the city and moving to Montauk. I am going to have to commute to Montauk on the weekends. Next few weeks are going to be tough for me. I am excited though. I will update this once I am a couple of days into L4. 


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Well come to forum site.We went off to college and after a year dropped out to travel the United States playing poker. Did that for 10 years and decided the life wasn't for me anymore. We moved to NYC chasing a girl and got into the real estate business. We did alright, but we learned that in the real estate game only the boss makes the money. We havve opened my own office with two other business partners. We worked hard. 75 hours a week squeezing every penny out of dollars we spent. We have Even after being fairly successful at it,
> 
> Thanks...............


Not sure what this is about....


----------



## flipflopgirl

thewolff said:


> Last day of L3. Tomorrow I start Level 4. It is going to last about 4 weeks. During that time I will be finishing my job in the city and moving to Montauk. I am going to have to commute to Montauk on the weekends. Next few weeks are going to be tough for me. I am excited though. I will update this once I am a couple of days into L4.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Well come to forum site.We went off to college and after a year dropped out to travel the United States playing poker. Did that for 10 years and decided the life wasn't for me anymore. We moved to NYC chasing a girl and got into the real estate business. We did alright, but we learned that in the real estate game only the boss makes the money. We havve opened my own office with two other business partners. We worked hard. 75 hours a week squeezing every penny out of dollars we spent. We have Even after being fairly successful at it,
> 
> Thanks...............
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what this is about....
Click to expand...

IDK...

The royal we offering some sort of advice per personal experience?

mimi


----------



## thewolff

Finally back from Montauk. The summer was a blast. Learned allot. Met a bunch of great people. I also graduated from culinary school! Glad to be done with that chapter of my life.

I did such a great job this summer that the restaurant group offered me the Chef de Cusine position for both of their restaurants. So it looks like I will be going back out to Montauk in the spring.

Overall I am pleased with my decision to going to school. I would not be where I am now without it. I will be active on this site, so if anyone has questions about school or working in Montauk please PM me.


----------



## thewolff

Just thought I would update this. Been about a year. The restaurant in Montauk started to have financial issues because they owed the IRS back taxes. I left the restaurant in February and started a new CDC position in Williamsburg, Brooklyn.
The owner was a James Beard winner and I was very excited for the opportunity. Unfortunately the owner was going through some personal issues and taking them out on the staff. I had a huge issue with this and we were not able to come to an agreement.
Fast forward to August and I was able to land a corporate chef position. Totally different world from restaurant cooking. At times I am selling my soul but you can't beat coming home at 3pm most days.
I still am active on this site and open to helping out anyone interested in going to ICC.


----------

